# Radeon, blank screen after update

## Berto d Sera

Hi all, the nightmare of every parent is upon me, I updated my daughter's box and... nothing, blank screen. I spent a week trying whatever I could come up with, but no result. Meanwhile the customer is getting rather nervous. Hence this post.

Background: the box had been upgraded to the last KDE, everything was fine and dandy. Then I noticed a new kernel was out (linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1). At that point I was running on linux-4.4.39-gentoo. I compiled the new kernel, rebooted the box and... nothing. Blank screen.

Spent a few days trying to fix it, than I thought to myself I'll just stop being silly and return to a kernel that I know for sure IS working. Compiled with the SAME .config it had when it worked and... nothing. Same blank as before. So I gather the problem is not in the kernel, but rather in some of the modules around it, but... happy to receive any hint.

emerge --info

```

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /var/lib/layman/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.39-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_A8-5557M_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    15578972 total,  14907492 free

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 22 Mar 2017 03:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-layman

    location: /var/lib/layman

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

zugaina

    location: /var/lib/layman/zugaina

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

proaudio

    location: /var/lib/layman/proaudio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_GB.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi aes aiglx alsa amd64 artswrappersuid audiofile avahi avx bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cjk cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi egl emboss encode evdev exif fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac fma3 fma4 foomatic-db fortran freetype g3dvl gbm gcj gd gdbm gif gimpprint glamor gmp gnutls gphoto2 gpm gsm hfs iconv icq icu ieee1394 imap inotify ipod ipv6 irc irda jabber jack jfs joystick jpeg json kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kipi kwallet lame lcd lcms ldap legacy-systray libnotify live llvm lm_sensors lv2 lzo mad mail matroska mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mozdevelop mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses network nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcmcia pcre pda pdf phonon plasma png policykit popcnt postgres ppds pulseaudio qemu qml qt3support qt4 qt5 rar rdesktop readline real reiserfs rss samba sambafs scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session speex spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification stream svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vdpau video visualization vorbis widgets wifi win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xine xinerama xml xop xpm xprint xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="canon" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi r600" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 09)

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 09)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 16)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Hudson PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 5

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X] (rev ff)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

uinput                 20480  1

nfsv3                  32768  1

nfs_acl                16384  1 nfsv3

arc4                   16384  0

ecb                    16384  0

md4                    16384  0

nls_utf8               16384  1

cifs                  454656  2

dns_resolver           16384  1 cifs

cfg80211              552960  0

bnep                   20480  2

radeon               1507328  3

btusb                  45056  0

btrtl                  16384  1 btusb

snd_usb_audio         180224  0

btbcm                  16384  1 btusb

btintel                16384  1 btusb

snd_hda_codec_realtek    86016  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    73728  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1

kvm_amd                61440  0

bluetooth             520192  24 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,btintel

ttm                    94208  1 radeon

kvm                   520192  1 kvm_amd

snd_hda_intel          36864  0

snd_usbmidi_lib        32768  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_hda_codec         126976  4 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper        110592  1 radeon

snd_hda_core           65536  5 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_rawmidi            32768  1 snd_usbmidi_lib

snd_seq_device         16384  1 snd_rawmidi

drm                   352256  7 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon

snd_hwdep              16384  2 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec

rfkill                 24576  3 cfg80211,bluetooth

irqbypass              16384  1 kvm

crc32c_intel           24576  0

snd_pcm               102400  5 snd_usb_audio,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_core

ata_generic            16384  0

pata_acpi              16384  0

cryptd                 20480  0

pcspkr                 16384  0

snd_timer              32768  1 snd_pcm

snd                    81920  12 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_usb_audio,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,

snd_rawmidi,snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_usbmidi_lib,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,snd_seq_device

soundcore              16384  1 snd

video                  40960  0

it87                   45056  0

hwmon_vid              16384  1 it87

k10temp                16384  0

xts                    16384  0

gf128mul               16384  1 xts

cbc                    16384  0

sha256_generic         20480  0

iscsi_tcp              20480  0

libiscsi_tcp           24576  1 iscsi_tcp

libiscsi               53248  2 libiscsi_tcp,iscsi_tcp

scsi_transport_iscsi    98304  2 iscsi_tcp,libiscsi

vmxnet3                57344  0

virtio_net             28672  0

virtio_ring            24576  1 virtio_net

virtio                 16384  1 virtio_net

tg3                   159744  0

libphy                 45056  1 tg3

sky2                   61440  0

r8169                  81920  0

pcnet32                45056  0

mii                    16384  2 r8169,pcnet32

igb                   192512  0

ptp                    20480  2 igb,tg3

pps_core               20480  1 ptp

dca                    16384  1 igb

i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 igb,radeon

i2c_core               61440  5 drm,igb,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit,radeon

e1000                 139264  0

bnx2                   81920  0

atl1c                  49152  0

fuse                   90112  1

xfs                   933888  0

nfs                   237568  2 nfsv3

lockd                  73728  2 nfs,nfsv3

grace                  16384  1 lockd

sunrpc                286720  17 nfs,lockd,nfsv3,nfs_acl

fscache                61440  1 nfs

jfs                   172032  0

reiserfs              233472  0

btrfs                 950272  0

ext4                  561152  1

jbd2                  106496  1 ext4

ext2                   69632  0

mbcache                20480  2 ext2,ext4

linear                 16384  0

raid10                 45056  0

raid1                  36864  0

raid0                  20480  0

dm_raid                28672  0

raid456               102400  1 dm_raid

async_raid6_recov      20480  1 raid456

async_memcpy           16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

libcrc32c              16384  2 xfs,raid456

async_pq               16384  2 raid456,async_raid6_recov

async_xor              16384  3 async_pq,raid456,async_raid6_recov

xor                    24576  2 btrfs,async_xor

async_tx               16384  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq              102400  4 async_pq,raid456,btrfs,async_raid6_recov

dm_snapshot            40960  0

dm_bufio               28672  1 dm_snapshot

dm_crypt               24576  0

dm_mirror              24576  0

dm_region_hash         20480  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                 20480  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                110592  6 dm_raid,dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_bufio,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

firewire_core          65536  0

crc_itu_t              16384  1 firewire_core

sl811_hcd              24576  0

xhci_pci               16384  0

xhci_hcd              180224  1 xhci_pci

usb_storage            69632  0

aic94xx                86016  0

libsas                 73728  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  638976  0

qla2xxx               618496  0

megaraid_sas          118784  0

megaraid_mbox          36864  0

megaraid_mm            20480  1 megaraid_mbox

aacraid                98304  0

sx8                    24576  0

hpsa                   98304  0

cciss                 118784  0

3w_9xxx                45056  0

3w_xxxx                36864  0

3w_sas                 28672  0

mptsas                 61440  0

scsi_transport_sas     45056  4 hpsa,libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  24576  0

scsi_transport_fc      61440  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 24576  0

mptscsih               40960  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase               102400  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

imm                    20480  0

parport                49152  1 imm

sym53c8xx              81920  0

initio                 28672  0

arcmsr                 49152  0

aic7xxx               122880  0

aic79xx               131072  0

scsi_transport_spi     32768  4 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx

sr_mod                 24576  0

cdrom                  57344  1 sr_mod

sg                     36864  0

sd_mod                 49152  3

pdc_adma               16384  0

sata_inic162x          20480  0

sata_mv                32768  0

ata_piix               36864  0

ahci                   36864  2

libahci                32768  1 ahci

sata_qstor             16384  0

sata_vsc               16384  0

sata_uli               16384  0

sata_sis               16384  0

sata_sx4               20480  0

sata_nv                28672  0

sata_via               20480  0

sata_svw               16384  0

sata_sil24             20480  0

sata_sil               16384  0

sata_promise           20480  0

pata_via               16384  0

pata_jmicron           16384  0

pata_marvell           16384  0

pata_sis               20480  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell           16384  0

pata_pdc202xx_old      16384  0

pata_atiixp            16384  0

pata_amd               20480  0

pata_ali               16384  0

pata_it8213            16384  0

pata_pcmcia            20480  0

pata_serverworks       16384  0

pata_oldpiix           16384  0

pata_artop             16384  0

pata_it821x            20480  0

pata_hpt3x2n           16384  0

pata_hpt3x3            16384  0

pata_hpt37x            20480  0

pata_hpt366            16384  0

pata_cmd64x            16384  0

pata_sil680            16384  0

pata_pdc2027x          16384  0

```

lsusb

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 13d3:3414 IMC Networks

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 05e3:0616 Genesys Logic, Inc. hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 006: ID 256c:006e

Bus 008 Device 005: ID 062a:4705 Creative Labs

Bus 008 Device 004: ID 1130:1704 Tenx Technology, Inc.

Bus 008 Device 003: ID 05e3:0610 Genesys Logic, Inc. 4-port hub

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0d8c:013a C-Media Electronics, Inc.

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 045e:0291 Microsoft Corp. Xbox 360 Wireless Receiver for Windows

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

... more logs to follow...

[Moderator edit: broke long whitespace-free lines in code tags to fix thread layout. -Hu]

----------

## Berto d Sera

dmesg

```

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7f480000-0x7f7f0fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7f800000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfec0ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec11000-0xfecfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfeffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x100000000-0x100000fff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x7f800000-0xfebfffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8192 nr_cpumask_bits:4 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 32 pages/cpu @ffff88044ec00000 s92184 r8192 d30696 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s92184 r8192 d30696 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 3920824

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=e7262ed8-d8fe-48aa-8e7f-4558240cba45 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] Memory: 15545092K/15932332K available (6019K kernel code, 1181K rwdata, 3020K rodata, 1244K init, 1720K bss, 387240K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8192 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:524544 nr_irqs:456 16

[    0.000000] spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] clocksource: hpet: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 133484873504 ns

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2096.297 MHz processor

[    0.000035] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4192.59 BogoMIPS (lpj=2096297)

[    0.000217] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000334] ACPI: Core revision 20150930

[    0.007518] ACPI: 3 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.007781] Security Framework initialized

[    0.007923] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.008054] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.008092] Mount-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.008197] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.008796] Initializing cgroup subsys io

[    0.008891] Initializing cgroup subsys memory

[    0.009016] Initializing cgroup subsys devices

[    0.009120] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.009213] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls

[    0.009324] Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event

[    0.009458] [Firmware Info]: CPU: Re-enabling disabled Topology Extensions Support.

[    0.009630] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.009752] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.009866] mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks

[    0.009995] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512

[    0.010097] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 1024, 2MB 1024, 4MB 512, 1GB 0

[    0.010567] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81c60000 - ffffffff81c66000)

[    0.029959] ftrace: allocating 24545 entries in 96 pages

[    0.044357] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.155756] smpboot: CPU0: AMD A8-5557M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (family: 0x15, model: 0x13, stepping: 0x1)

[    0.156086] Performance Events: Fam15h core perfctr, AMD PMU driver.

[    0.156310] ... version:                0

[    0.156418] ... bit width:              48

[    0.156532] ... generic registers:      6

[    0.156647] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.156766] ... max period:             00007fffffffffff

[    0.156882] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.156996] ... event mask:             000000000000003f

[    0.157874] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.

[    0.158197] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.158314] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.158792] [Firmware Info]: CPU: Re-enabling disabled Topology Extensions Support.

[    0.161050]  #2

[    0.161465] [Firmware Info]: CPU: Re-enabling disabled Topology Extensions Support.

[    0.163962]  #3

[    0.163962] [Firmware Info]: CPU: Re-enabling disabled Topology Extensions Support.

[    0.166034] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.166389] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (16770.37 BogoMIPS)

[    0.169763] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.177149] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7d5df000-0x7da92fff] (4931584 bytes)

[    0.177428] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7eb31000-0x7ed36fff] (2121728 bytes)

[    0.177812] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.180488] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.183769] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.187768] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.188135] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.188396] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.188486] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for extended access

[    0.188805] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.188979] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.189081] mtrr: corrected configuration.

[    0.195644] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.195819] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.195934] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.196038] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.198778] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.203091] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.203256] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.203371] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.203502] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.208514] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    0.208948] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[    0.211247] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.211394] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.211890] acpi PNP0A03:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME AER PCIeCapability]

[    0.212377] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.212473] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.212587] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.212704] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.212826] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.212941] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.213084] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.213226] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xb0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.213394] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.213493] pci 0000:00:00.0: [1022:1410] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.213672] pci 0000:00:01.0: [1002:990d] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.213693] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xb0000000-0xbfffffff pref]

[    0.213701] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf000-0xf0ff]

[    0.213708] pci 0000:00:01.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb3ffff]

[    0.213763] pci 0000:00:01.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.213875] pci 0000:00:01.1: [1002:9902] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.213894] pci 0000:00:01.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb44000-0xfeb47fff]

[    0.213940] pci 0000:00:01.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.214049] pci 0000:00:02.0: [1022:1412] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.214104] pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.214254] pci 0000:00:06.0: [1022:1416] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.214310] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.214433] pci 0000:00:07.0: [1022:1417] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.214486] pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.214654] pci 0000:00:10.0: [1022:7814] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.214696] pci 0000:00:10.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4a000-0xfeb4bfff 64bit]

[    0.214790] pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.214861] pci 0000:00:10.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.215088] pci 0000:00:10.1: [1022:7814] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.215130] pci 0000:00:10.1: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb48000-0xfeb49fff 64bit]

[    0.215217] pci 0000:00:10.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.215287] pci 0000:00:10.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.215487] pci 0000:00:11.0: [1022:7801] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.215515] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xf190-0xf197]

[    0.215525] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x14: [io  0xf180-0xf183]

[    0.215538] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x18: [io  0xf170-0xf177]

[    0.215549] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf160-0xf163]

[    0.215559] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xf150-0xf15f]

[    0.215569] pci 0000:00:11.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0xfeb51000-0xfeb517ff]

[    0.215734] pci 0000:00:12.0: [1022:7807] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.215755] pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb50000-0xfeb50fff]

[    0.215873] pci 0000:00:12.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.216096] pci 0000:00:12.2: [1022:7808] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.216123] pci 0000:00:12.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4f000-0xfeb4f0ff]

[    0.216193] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.216196] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.216258] pci 0000:00:12.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.216455] pci 0000:00:13.0: [1022:7807] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.216472] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4e000-0xfeb4efff]

[    0.216587] pci 0000:00:13.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.216822] pci 0000:00:13.2: [1022:7808] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.216848] pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4d000-0xfeb4d0ff]

[    0.216919] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.216922] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.216984] pci 0000:00:13.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.217176] pci 0000:00:14.0: [1022:780b] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.217359] pci 0000:00:14.1: [1022:780c] type 00 class 0x01018a

[    0.217376] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x10: [io  0xf140-0xf147]

[    0.217386] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x14: [io  0xf130-0xf133]

[    0.217396] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x18: [io  0xf120-0xf127]

[    0.217406] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x1c: [io  0xf110-0xf113]

[    0.217416] pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 0x20: [io  0xf100-0xf10f]

[    0.217437] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x10: [io  0x01f0-0x01f7]

[    0.217549] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x14: [io  0x03f6]

[    0.217666] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x18: [io  0x0170-0x0177]

[    0.217787] pci 0000:00:14.1: legacy IDE quirk: reg 0x1c: [io  0x0376]

[    0.218027] pci 0000:00:14.2: [1022:780d] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.218055] pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb40000-0xfeb43fff 64bit]

[    0.218115] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.218177] pci 0000:00:14.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.218399] pci 0000:00:14.3: [1022:780e] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.218596] pci 0000:00:14.4: [1022:780f] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.218760] pci 0000:00:14.5: [1022:7809] type 00 class 0x0c0310

[    0.218776] pci 0000:00:14.5: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfeb4c000-0xfeb4cfff]

[    0.218887] pci 0000:00:14.5: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.219112] pci 0000:00:15.0: [1022:43a0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.219186] pci 0000:00:15.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.219250] pci 0000:00:15.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.219454] pci 0000:00:15.1: [1022:43a1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.219531] pci 0000:00:15.1: supports D1 D2

[    0.219594] pci 0000:00:15.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.219831] pci 0000:00:15.2: [1022:43a2] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.219904] pci 0000:00:15.2: supports D1 D2

[    0.219968] pci 0000:00:15.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.220161] pci 0000:00:18.0: [1022:1400] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220278] pci 0000:00:18.1: [1022:1401] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220390] pci 0000:00:18.2: [1022:1402] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220502] pci 0000:00:18.3: [1022:1403] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220621] pci 0000:00:18.4: [1022:1404] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220747] pci 0000:00:18.5: [1022:1405] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.220982] pci 0000:01:00.0: [1002:6820] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.221011] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.221023] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfea00000-0xfea3ffff 64bit]

[    0.221030] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x20: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.221042] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xfea40000-0xfea5ffff pref]

[    0.221080] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.221083] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.223637] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.223824] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.223830] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.223836] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.223914] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.224099] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.224314] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224432] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x03af window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224435] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224438] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x03b0-0x03df window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224441] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224445] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224448] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224451] pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem 0xb0000000-0xffffffff window] (subtractive decode)

[    0.224511] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.224716] pci 0000:06:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.224770] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xd000-0xd0ff]

[    0.224802] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe900fff 64bit]

[    0.224823] pci 0000:06:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0xd0000000-0xd0003fff 64bit pref]

[    0.224919] pci 0000:06:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.224922] pci 0000:06:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.227699] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.227826] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.227832] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.227840] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.227977] pci 0000:07:00.0: [10ec:8821] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.228029] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.228065] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe803fff 64bit]

[    0.228188] pci 0000:07:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.228191] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.230699] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.230847] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.230853] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.230904] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.231420] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *4 5 7 10 11 14 15)

[    0.231964] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

[    0.232499] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

[    0.233042] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

[    0.233535] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.234081] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.234616] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.235150] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0

[    0.235882] ACPI: Enabled 1 GPEs in block 00 to 1F

[    0.236228] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:01.0

[    0.236370] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:01.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.236536] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=none,locks=none

[    0.236704] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.236823] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.236938] vgaarb: no bridge control possible 0000:00:01.0

[    0.237190] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.237424] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.237439] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.237590] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.237724] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.237868] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.238153] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.238269] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.238361] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.238364] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7d1eb000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238367] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7d5df000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238369] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7eb31000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238372] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7ee87000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238374] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7f480000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238376] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7f800000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.238378] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x44f000000-0x44fffffff]

[    0.238566] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.238706] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.238827] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.238958] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.239282] clocksource: Switched to clocksource hpet

[    0.254609] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.254945] system 00:00: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.255108] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.255395] system 00:01: [io  0x0a00-0x0a1f] has been reserved

[    0.255527] system 00:01: [io  0x0a20-0x0a2f] has been reserved

[    0.255646] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.255697] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.255769] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.255869] system 00:04: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.256031] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.256552] system 00:05: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.256696] system 00:05: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

[    0.256813] system 00:05: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

[    0.256930] system 00:05: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

[    0.257034] system 00:05: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

[    0.257137] system 00:05: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

[    0.257254] system 00:05: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

[    0.257378] system 00:05: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

[    0.257469] system 00:05: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

[    0.257579] system 00:05: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

[    0.257696] system 00:05: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

[    0.257813] system 00:05: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

[    0.257930] system 00:05: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

[    0.258034] system 00:05: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

[    0.258137] system 00:05: [io  0x0800-0x089f] could not be reserved

[    0.258254] system 00:05: [io  0x0b20-0x0b3f] has been reserved

[    0.258377] system 00:05: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

[    0.258469] system 00:05: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

[    0.258572] system 00:05: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

[    0.258690] system 00:05: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.258808] system 00:05: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.258926] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.259029] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed61000-0xfed70fff] has been reserved

[    0.259133] system 00:05: [mem 0xfec10000-0xfec10fff] has been reserved

[    0.259251] system 00:05: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.259376] system 00:05: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.259469] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.259668] system 00:06: [mem 0x80000000-0xafffffff] has been reserved

[    0.259812] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.260042] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 7 devices

[    0.264999] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.265164] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02] add_size 1000

[    0.265170] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.265174] pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.265182] pci 0000:00:07.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 03] add_size 1000

[    0.265186] pci 0000:00:07.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 03] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.265190] pci 0000:00:07.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 03] add_size 200000 add_align 100000

[    0.265247] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265251] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265255] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265258] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265262] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265265] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[14]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265269] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265272] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[15]=[mem 0x00100000-0x002fffff 64bit pref] res_to_dev_res add_size 200000 min_align 100000

[    0.265283] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.265286] pci 0000:00:06.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.265290] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.265293] pci 0000:00:07.0: res[13]=[io  0x1000-0x1fff] res_to_dev_res add_size 1000 min_align 1000

[    0.265301] pci 0000:00:06.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0xd0100000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.265416] pci 0000:00:06.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xd0300000-0xd04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.265587] pci 0000:00:07.0: BAR 14: assigned [mem 0xd0500000-0xd06fffff]

[    0.265708] pci 0000:00:07.0: BAR 15: assigned [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.265879] pci 0000:00:06.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.265998] pci 0000:00:07.0: BAR 13: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.266103] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.266221] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.266346] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.266456] pci 0000:00:02.0:   bridge window [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.266627] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.266743] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.266861] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0100000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.266979] pci 0000:00:06.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0300000-0xd04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.267124] pci 0000:00:07.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.267227] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.267352] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0500000-0xd06fffff]

[    0.267458] pci 0000:00:07.0:   bridge window [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.267630] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.267757] pci 0000:00:15.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.267882] pci 0000:00:15.1: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    0.267999] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.268104] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.268222] pci 0000:00:15.1:   bridge window [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.268401] pci 0000:00:15.2: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.268518] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.268637] pci 0000:00:15.2:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.268762] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.268765] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.268767] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.268770] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.268773] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.268776] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.268779] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0xb0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.268782] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.268785] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.268787] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xc0000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.268790] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.268793] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xd0100000-0xd02fffff]

[    0.268796] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd0300000-0xd04fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.268799] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.268801] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xd0500000-0xd06fffff]

[    0.268804] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd0700000-0xd08fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.268808] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x03af window]

[    0.268810] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x03e0-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.268813] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [io  0x03b0-0x03df window]

[    0.268816] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.268818] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.268821] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.268824] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 10 [mem 0xb0000000-0xffffffff window]

[    0.268827] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.268829] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 1 [mem 0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.268832] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0xd00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.268835] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.268838] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff]

[    0.269001] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.269390] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.269910] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.270402] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.270570] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.270787] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.271221] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.271370] pci 0000:00:01.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    0.663676] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.663770] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    7.576402] Freeing initrd memory: 31424K (ffff880034290000 - ffff880036140000)

[    7.576652] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    7.576771] software IO TLB [mem 0x791eb000-0x7d1eb000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800791eb000-ffff88007d1eafff]

[    7.577039] perf: AMD NB counters detected

[    7.579734] LVT offset 0 assigned for vector 0x400

[    7.579966] perf: AMD IBS detected (0x000000ff)

[    7.580722] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    7.581011] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    7.581154] audit: type=2000 audit(1490226166.451:1): initialized

[    7.581664] Initialise system trusted keyring

[    7.582122] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    7.582471] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    7.582628] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    7.582967] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    7.583983] Key type asymmetric registered

[    7.584102] Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered

[    7.584262] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    7.584489] io scheduler noop registered

[    7.584593] io scheduler deadline registered

[    7.584759] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    7.586451] pcieport 0000:00:02.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.586582] pci 0000:01:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.586682] pcie_pme 0000:00:02.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.586706] pcieport 0000:00:06.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.586824] pcie_pme 0000:00:06.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.586847] pcieport 0000:00:07.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.586964] pcie_pme 0000:00:07.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.586992] pcieport 0000:00:15.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.587111] pcie_pme 0000:00:15.0:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.587138] pcieport 0000:00:15.1: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.587254] pci 0000:06:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.587372] pcie_pme 0000:00:15.1:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.587398] pcieport 0000:00:15.2: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.587514] pci 0000:07:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt

[    7.587648] pcie_pme 0000:00:15.2:pcie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded

[    7.587768] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    7.588712] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    7.589316] ipmi message handler version 39.2

[    7.589503] IPMI System Interface driver.

[    7.589670] ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

[    7.590455] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    7.590693] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    7.590867] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    7.591060] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    7.591332] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    7.591371] Warning: Processor Platform Limit event detected, but not handled.

[    7.591571] Consider compiling CPUfreq support into your kernel.

[    7.592685] GHES: HEST is not enabled!

[    7.598301] brd: module loaded

[    7.601017] loop: module loaded

[    7.601422] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    7.601556] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    7.601935] QUIRK: Enable AMD PLL fix

```

...more to follow ...

----------

## Berto d Sera

```

[    7.601971] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.602284] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    7.602457] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    7.602648] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    7.602806] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfeb4f000

[    7.608700] ehci-pci 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    7.608921] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.609065] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.609233] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.609349] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    7.609465] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    7.609932] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.610080] hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    7.610683] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.610890] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    7.611062] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB700/SB800/Hudson-2/3 EHCI dummy qh workaround

[    7.611241] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    7.611391] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfeb4d000

[    7.616710] ehci-pci 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    7.616915] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    7.617063] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.617231] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    7.617347] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    7.617463] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    7.617835] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.617983] hub 2-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    7.618368] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    7.618489] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    7.618846] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.619034] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    7.619239] ohci-pci 0000:00:12.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb50000

[    7.673804] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.673953] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.674122] usb usb3: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.674238] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    7.674354] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    7.674751] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.674899] hub 3-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    7.675481] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.675693] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    7.675889] ohci-pci 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb4e000

[    7.730798] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.730947] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.731116] usb usb4: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.731232] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    7.731348] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    7.731745] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.731893] hub 4-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

[    7.732477] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.732683] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    7.732876] ohci-pci 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfeb4c000

[    7.787767] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    7.787914] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    7.788083] usb usb5: Product: OHCI PCI host controller

[    7.788198] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo ohci_hcd

[    7.788314] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.5

[    7.788688] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.788812] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    7.789095] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    7.789299] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    8.139595] usb 3-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using ohci-pci

[    8.299714] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13d3, idProduct=3414

[    8.299813] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    8.299908] usb 3-1: Product: Bluetooth Radio 

[    8.300026] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Realtek 

[    8.300144] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 00e04c000001

[    8.579538] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2096.135 MHz

[    8.579658] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x1e36ed9e662, max_idle_ns: 440795303586 ns

[    9.257274] i8042: No controller found

[    9.257668] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    9.258074] rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

[    9.258393] rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    9.258540] rtc_cmos 00:02: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    9.258747] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    9.259097] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    9.259269] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    9.259474] drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monitor service

[    9.259689] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    9.260015] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    9.260501] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    9.261377] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x06001119

[    9.261502] microcode: CPU1: patch_level=0x06001119

[    9.261626] microcode: CPU2: patch_level=0x06001119

[    9.261755] microcode: CPU3: patch_level=0x06001119

[    9.261992] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    9.262470] registered taskstats version 1

[    9.262599] Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates

[    9.264341] Loaded X.509 cert 'Build time autogenerated kernel key: 5ccba20c8e4ce73ed422481862ae4ef2ade60b2f'

[    9.264587] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass!

[    9.265417] rtc_cmos 00:02: setting system clock to 2017-03-22 23:42:48 UTC (1490226168)

[    9.267667] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1244K (ffffffff81b29000 - ffffffff81c60000)

[    9.267865] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    9.268344] Freeing unused kernel memory: 112K (ffff8800015e4000 - ffff880001600000)

[    9.272604] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1076K (ffff8800018f3000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    9.580553] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    9.760402] scsi host0: pata_atiixp

[    9.761120] scsi host1: pata_atiixp

[    9.761235] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf100 irq 14

[    9.761240] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf108 irq 15

[   10.190360] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[   10.190705] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x9 impl SATA mode

[   10.190710] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part sxs 

[   10.191811] scsi host2: ahci

[   10.193266] scsi host3: ahci

[   10.193971] scsi host4: ahci

[   10.194206] scsi host5: ahci

[   10.194409] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb51000 port 0xfeb51100 irq 30

[   10.194414] ata4: DUMMY

[   10.194417] ata5: DUMMY

[   10.194423] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfeb51000 port 0xfeb51280 irq 30

[   10.502458] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   10.655427] ata3: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[   10.656522] ata3.00: ATA-8: SanDisk SD6SF1M256G1022I, X231200, max UDMA/133

[   10.656528] ata3.00: 500118192 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[   10.658743] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   10.659116] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SanDisk SD6SF1M2 200  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   10.718331] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 500118192 512-byte logical blocks: (256 GB/238 GiB)

[   10.718437] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   10.718444] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   10.718478] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   10.720535]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[   10.721356] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   10.731109] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   11.160835] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[   11.274686] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[   11.274691] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[   11.292110] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.306618] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.322238] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[   11.330085] LSI 3ware SAS/SATA-RAID Controller device driver for Linux v3.26.02.000.

[   11.338468] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[   11.347144] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[   11.371087] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[   11.426465] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-1[41010]-ms

[   11.446850] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   11.451775] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[   11.470465] megasas: 06.808.16.00-rc1

[   11.538829] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.07.00.26-k.

[   11.591506] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 11.0.0.0.

[   11.591510] Copyright(c) 2004-2015 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[   11.639319] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[   11.738100] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   11.793009] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.793104] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[   11.793353] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: hcc params 0x014040c3 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00000418

[   11.793642] usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   11.793646] usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.793649] usb usb6: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.793652] usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[   11.793655] usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[   11.793920] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.793965] hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   11.794195] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.794291] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[   11.796754] usb usb7: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[   11.796789] usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[   11.796792] usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.796795] usb usb7: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.796797] usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[   11.796800] usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[   11.797105] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.797128] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   11.797512] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.797609] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

[   11.906484] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: hcc params 0x014040c3 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00000418

[   11.906707] usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[   11.906711] usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.906713] usb usb8: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.906716] usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[   11.906719] usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[   11.906948] hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.906962] hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   11.907119] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.907217] xhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 9

[   11.909885] usb usb9: We don't know the algorithms for LPM for this host, disabling LPM.

[   11.909916] usb usb9: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[   11.909919] usb usb9: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[   11.909921] usb usb9: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[   11.909924] usb usb9: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[   11.909927] usb usb9: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[   11.910115] hub 9-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   11.910160] hub 9-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   12.096233] usb 6-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   12.209204] usb 8-1: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   12.212426] usb 9-2: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[   12.229147] usb 9-2: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0616

[   12.229164] usb 9-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   12.229168] usb 9-2: Product: USB3.0 Hub

[   12.229170] usb 9-2: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic

[   12.230793] hub 9-2:1.0: USB hub found

[   12.231228] hub 9-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   12.273878] usb 6-2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0291

[   12.273884] usb 6-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[   12.285531] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[   12.285659] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.34.0-ioctl (2015-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   12.385124] raid6: sse2x1   gen()  3179 MB/s

[   12.391899] usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0d8c, idProduct=013a

[   12.391906] usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   12.391909] usb 8-1: Product: USB PnP Sound Device

[   12.391912] usb 8-1: Manufacturer: C-Media Electronics Inc.      

[   12.402178] raid6: sse2x1   xor()  2277 MB/s

[   12.408971] input: C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.3/0003:0D8C:013A.0001/input/input2

[   12.419187] raid6: sse2x2   gen()  5128 MB/s

[   12.436170] raid6: sse2x2   xor()  3339 MB/s

[   12.453170] raid6: sse2x4   gen()  6007 MB/s

[   12.459304] hid-generic 0003:0D8C:013A.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Device [C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1/input3

[   12.470115] raid6: sse2x4   xor()  3246 MB/s

[   12.470120] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 gen() 6007 MB/s

[   12.470122] raid6: .... xor() 3246 MB/s, rmw enabled

[   12.470125] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[   12.473042] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[   12.475496] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[   12.485162]    avx       :  2160.000 MB/sec

[   12.510168] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[   12.510174] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[   12.510177] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[   12.514395] device-mapper: raid: Loading target version 1.7.0

[   12.526026] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   12.535359] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   12.562170] usb 8-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[   12.575788] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   12.583750] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[   12.686471] usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0610

[   12.686479] usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   12.686483] usb 8-2: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[   12.686487] usb 8-2: Manufacturer: GenesysLogic

[   12.687652] hub 8-2:1.0: USB hub found

[   12.688713] hub 8-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   12.827724] Btrfs loaded

[   12.893805] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[   12.912654] FS-Cache: Loaded

[   12.962176] usb 8-2.1: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[   12.971376] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[   12.971380] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[   12.971382] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[   12.971384] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[   13.058362] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching

[   13.072040] usb 8-2.1: New USB device found, idVendor=1130, idProduct=1704

[   13.072047] usb 8-2.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[   13.072051] usb 8-2.1: Product: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse

[   13.072354] usb 8-2.1: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   13.076988] input: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.1/8-2.1:1.0/0003:1130:1704.0002/input/input3

[   13.077285] hid-generic 0003:1130:1704.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.1/input0

[   13.153152] usb 8-2.3: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[   13.207035] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, no debug enabled

[   13.238510] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[   13.248019] usb 8-2.3: New USB device found, idVendor=062a, idProduct=4705

[   13.248027] usb 8-2.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[   13.248031] usb 8-2.3: Product: Wireless Keyboard

[   13.248035] usb 8-2.3: Manufacturer: MOSART Semi.

[   13.248235] usb 8-2.3: ep 0x81 - rounding interval to 64 microframes, ep desc says 80 microframes

[   13.253551] input: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.3/8-2.3:1.0/0003:062A:4705.0003/input/input4

[   13.284300] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[   13.284305] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   13.302230] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[   13.304387] hid-generic 0003:062A:4705.0003: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.3/input0

[   13.306964] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[   13.306969] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[   13.311851] input: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.3/8-2.3:1.1/0003:062A:4705.0004/input/input5

[   13.312350] PTP clock support registered

[   13.335287] igb: Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 5.3.0-k

[   13.335292] igb: Copyright (c) 2007-2014 Intel Corporation.

[   13.347773] pcnet32: pcnet32.c:v1.35 21.Apr.2008 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

[   13.359583] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[   13.362553] hid-generic 0003:062A:4705.0004: input,hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2.3/input1

[   13.362618] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: RTL8168g/8111g at 0xffffc9000004a000, 74:d4:35:c3:19:e1, XID 0c000800 IRQ 41

[   13.362627] r8169 0000:06:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[   13.374290] sky2: driver version 1.30

[   13.425793] VMware vmxnet3 virtual NIC driver - version 1.4.5.0-k-NAPI

[   13.438101] usb 8-2.4: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[   13.443991] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[   13.469950] iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

[   13.532139] usb 8-2.4: New USB device found, idVendor=256c, idProduct=006e

[   13.532145] usb 8-2.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=5, Product=6, SerialNumber=0

[   13.532149] usb 8-2.4: Product: PenTablet

[   13.532152] usb 8-2.4: Manufacturer: HUION

[   13.710971] EXT2-fs (sda4): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[   13.711229] EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   13.719441] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   15.533501] it87: Found IT8771E chip at 0xa20, revision 2

[   15.533520] it87: Beeping is supported

[   15.858268] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.863087] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.863112] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.863134] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.863166] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.863224] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   15.938802] random: udevadm: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 79 bits of entropy available)

[   15.939519] random: udevadm: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 79 bits of entropy available)

[   15.960612] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 79 bits of entropy available)

[   15.960652] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 79 bits of entropy available)

```

...more to follow...

----------

## Berto d Sera

```

[   16.086003] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   16.086133] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[   16.086155] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: No _BQC method, cannot determine initial brightness

[   16.086408] acpi device:1e: registered as cooling_device4

[   16.086506] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

[   16.087835] ACPI: Video Device [VGA1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   16.088106] acpi device:20: registered as cooling_device5

[   16.088202] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/device:1f/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7

[   16.196375] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[   16.317372] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input8

[   16.328449] r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: renamed from eth0

[   16.328785] Error: Driver 'pcspkr' is already registered, aborting...

[   16.328975] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.21

[   16.328997] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[   16.329000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   16.329006] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   16.329011] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   16.329022] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[   16.364701] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: Force to non-snoop mode

[   16.387939] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card1/input9

[   16.388077] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card1/input10

[   16.388218] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card1/input11

[   16.388346] input: HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=9 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/sound/card1/input12

[   16.411565] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC2D0: autoconfig for ALC269VC: line_outs=1 (0x15/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:hp

[   16.411575] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC2D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   16.411580] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC2D0:    hp_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[   16.411583] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC2D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[   16.411586] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC2D0:    inputs:

[   16.418453] input: HD-Audio Generic Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.2/sound/card2/input13

[   16.419299] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[   16.421874] Bluetooth: hci0: rtl: examining hci_ver=06 hci_rev=000a lmp_ver=06 lmp_subver=8821

[   16.421881] Bluetooth: hci0: rtl: loading rtl_bt/rtl8821a_fw.bin

[   16.432856] Bluetooth: hci0: rom_version status=0 version=1

[   16.517596] kvm: Nested Virtualization enabled

[   16.517603] kvm: Nested Paging enabled

[   16.614221] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[   16.618950] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   16.780658] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[   16.780689] vga_switcheroo: detected switching method \_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.ATPX handle

[   16.781247] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (ARUBA 0x1002:0x990D 0x1458:0xD000).

[   16.781270] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEB00000

[   16.781273] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[   16.781350] ATOM BIOS: 113

[   16.781425] radeon 0000:00:01.0: VRAM: 768M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000002FFFFFFF (768M used)

[   16.781429] radeon 0000:00:01.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000030000000 - 0x000000006FFFFFFF

[   16.781433] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=768M, BAR=256M

[   16.781435] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[   16.781514] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 7789486 kiB

[   16.781517] [TTM] Zone   dma32: Available graphics memory: 2097152 kiB

[   16.781518] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator

[   16.781527] [TTM] Initializing DMA pool allocator

[   16.781557] [drm] radeon: 768M of VRAM memory ready

[   16.781559] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[   16.781578] [drm] Loading ARUBA Microcode

[   16.786085] [drm] Internal thermal controller without fan control

[   16.786283] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[   16.791123] [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 50.0.1 / 17!

[   16.791159] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[   16.805944] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x00000000002E8000).

[   16.806113] radeon 0000:00:01.0: WB enabled

[   16.806119] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c00

[   16.806864] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90000c35a18

[   16.827059] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 6 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c18 and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c18

[   16.827064] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 7 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c1c and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c1c

[   16.827068] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c04

[   16.827071] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c08

[   16.827074] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c0c

[   16.827077] radeon 0000:00:01.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000030000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff880439250c10

[   16.827090] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   16.827092] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   16.827094] radeon 0000:00:01.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[   16.827134] radeon 0000:00:01.0: radeon: using MSI.

[   16.827168] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   16.846065] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   16.846074] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   16.846081] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   16.892147] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   16.912180] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   17.007308] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   17.022337] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 17 usecs

[   17.022350] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   17.022352] [drm] VCE initialized successfully.

[   17.022935] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   17.022975] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   17.023011] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   17.174911] Adding 33554428k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:33554428k SS

[   17.543773] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   18.064893] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[   18.565841] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[   18.566622] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   18.566625] [drm] Connector 0:

[   18.566627] [drm]   HDMI-A-1

[   18.566636] [drm]   HPD1

[   18.566639] [drm]   DDC: 0x6530 0x6530 0x6534 0x6534 0x6538 0x6538 0x653c 0x653c

[   18.566641] [drm]   Encoders:

[   18.566642] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   18.566644] [drm] Connector 1:

[   18.566645] [drm]   DP-1

[   18.566647] [drm]   HPD2

[   18.566649] [drm]   DDC: 0x6540 0x6540 0x6544 0x6544 0x6548 0x6548 0x654c 0x654c

[   18.566650] [drm]   Encoders:

[   18.566652] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[   18.567317] [drm:radeon_acpi_init [radeon]] *ERROR* Cannot find a backlight controller

[   18.567382] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.43.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

[   18.567503] radeon 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0003)

[   18.567795] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (VERDE 0x1002:0x6820 0x1458:0xD000).

[   18.567817] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEA00000

[   18.567819] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[   18.567823] vga_switcheroo: enabled

[   18.567949] ATPX version 1, functions 0x00000003

[   18.658702] ATOM BIOS: Venus

[   18.658859] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[   18.658863] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[   18.658865] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=2048M, BAR=256M

[   18.658867] [drm] RAM width 128bits DDR

[   18.658885] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[   18.658887] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[   18.658908] [drm] Loading verde Microcode

[   18.665329] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[   18.665483] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1022:1412 = 700d02/6

[   18.674675] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[   18.676343] [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 50.0.1 / 17!

[   18.676356] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 262144, num gpu pages 262144

[   18.677868] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1022:1412 = 700d02/6

[   18.677875] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[   18.680413] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x00000000002E8000).

[   18.680585] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   18.680590] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c00

[   18.680594] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c04

[   18.680597] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c08

[   18.680600] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c0c

[   18.680603] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c10

[   18.681394] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90002035a18

[   18.701599] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 6 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c18 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c18

[   18.701602] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 7 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c1c and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c1c

[   18.701606] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   18.701608] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   18.701610] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[   18.701670] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[   18.701712] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[   19.273635] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   19.273645] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   19.273651] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   19.273665] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 8 usecs

[   19.273672] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   19.450901] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   19.450910] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   19.561023] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 19 usecs

[   19.561036] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   19.561038] [drm] VCE initialized successfully.

[   19.561563] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   19.561595] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   19.561623] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   19.561678] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   19.561713] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   20.030935] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp6s0: link is not ready

[   20.069792] r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: link down

[   20.069858] r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: link down

[   20.069865] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp6s0: link is not ready

[   20.213793] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   20.714753] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[   21.057203] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   21.057208] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[   21.057215] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[   21.215587] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[   21.216855] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[   21.222190] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.43.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

[   21.277445] fglrx: module_layout: kernel tainted.

[   21.277452] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   21.277485] fglrx: version magic '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '                                                                                                 

[   21.277524] fglrx: version magic '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '                                                                                                 

[   21.788871] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   21.788878] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   21.788880] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   21.788884] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.788887] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.788890] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.788893] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.788896] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.788899] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   21.788902] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   21.788904] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   22.949147] r8169 0000:06:00.0 enp6s0: link up

[   22.949165] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp6s0: link becomes ready

[   29.072427] Key type dns_resolver registered

[   29.154256] Key type cifs.spnego registered

[   29.154274] Key type cifs.idmap registered

[   31.798072] input: Xbox Gamepad (userspace driver) as /devices/virtual/input/input14

[   32.474231] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1022:1412 = 700d02/6

[   32.474238] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[   32.477709] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x00000000002E8000).

[   32.477864] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[   32.477870] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c00

[   32.477874] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c04

[   32.477877] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c08

[   32.477881] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c0c

[   32.477884] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffff880433db9c10

[   32.478679] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xffffc90002035a18

[   32.488879] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VCE init error (-22).

[   32.879230] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   32.879237] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   32.879243] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   32.879258] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 8 usecs

[   32.879265] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 3 usecs

[   33.056526] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   33.056532] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[   33.056567] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   33.056595] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   33.056621] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   33.056652] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   33.056679] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[   43.226223] radeon 0000:01:00.0: ring 5 stalled for more than 10020msec

[   43.226230] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000000002 last fence id 0x0000000000000004 on ring 5)

[   43.226340] [drm:uvd_v1_0_ib_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: fence wait failed (-35).

[   43.226378] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 5 (-35).

[   43.226387] radeon 0000:01:00.0: scheduling IB failed (-12).

[   43.226419] [drm:radeon_vce_get_create_msg [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed to schedule ib (-12).

[   43.226452] [drm:radeon_vce_ib_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed to get create msg (-12).

[   43.226485] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 6 (-12).

[   43.226490] radeon 0000:01:00.0: scheduling IB failed (-12).

[   43.226521] [drm:radeon_vce_get_create_msg [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed to schedule ib (-12).

[   43.226552] [drm:radeon_vce_ib_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed to get create msg (-12).

[   43.226585] [drm:radeon_ib_ring_tests [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: failed testing IB on ring 7 (-12).

[   43.277984] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[   43.277992] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:01.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

```

----------

## Berto d Sera

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

[    31.945] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-4258.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    31.946] 

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[    31.946] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    31.946] Build Operating System: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    31.946] Current Operating System: Linux catlin 4.4.39-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Mar 21 23:31:30 GMT 2017 x86_64

[    31.946] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.4.39-gentoo root=UUID=e7262ed8-d8fe-48aa-8e7f-4558240cba45 ro

[    31.946] Build Date: 22 March 2017  11:16:34PM

[    31.946]  

[    31.946] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    31.946]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    31.946] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    31.946] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 22 23:43:11 2017

[    31.956] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    31.956] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    31.957] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    31.957] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    31.957] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    31.957] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    31.957] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    31.958] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    31.958] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    31.958] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    31.958] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    31.966] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    31.966] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    31.966] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    31.967] (II) Loader magic: 0x81bc80

[    31.967] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    31.967]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    31.967]    X.Org Video Driver: 20.0

[    31.967]    X.Org XInput driver : 22.1

[    31.967]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    31.967] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    31.968] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[    43.105] (--) PCI:*(0:0:1:0) 1002:990d:1458:d000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xfeb00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000f000/256

[    43.105] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6820:1458:d000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xfea00000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    43.105] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    43.119] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    43.137] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.137]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.137]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[    43.137] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    43.137] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[    43.137] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    43.137] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 2

[    43.137] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[    43.137] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[    43.137] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 5

[    43.137] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    43.137] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    43.137] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    43.138] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.138]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.8.0

[    43.138]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.138]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    43.138] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    43.138] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    43.143] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.143]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 7.8.0

[    43.143]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.143]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    43.143] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    43.143] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    43.144] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.144]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[    43.144]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.144]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    43.144] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    43.144] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    43.144] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    43.144] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    43.144] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    43.144] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    43.146] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    43.146] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    43.146] (II) Unloading vesa

[    43.146] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    43.146] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

        ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

        ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

        ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

        ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

        ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

        ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

        ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

        ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

        ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

        ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

        ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

        ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

        ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

        ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

        ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

        ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

        AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

        ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

        ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

        ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

        ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

        ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

        ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

        ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

        AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

        AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

        ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

        AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

        ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

        ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

        REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

        ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

        AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

        AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

        ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

        MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

```

----------

## Berto d Sera

```

[    43.148] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    43.148] (++) using VT number 7

[    43.151] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    43.151] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    43.151] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    43.151] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    43.151] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    43.151] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    43.151] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    43.151] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[    43.151] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    43.151] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ARUBA" (ChipID = 0x990d)

[    43.152] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    43.152] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    43.152] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    43.155] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.155]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.155]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    43.155] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    43.155] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    43.155] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    43.155] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    43.155] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    43.155] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    43.156] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.156]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    43.156]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    43.156] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    43.156] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[    43.156] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    43.156] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    43.158] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[    43.160] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[    43.161] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    43.164] (WW) RADEON(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    43.164] (WW) RADEON(0): Unable to find connected outputs - setting 1024x768 initial framebuffer

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :3fdcc000 vram size: s:30000000 visible:2fb14000

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[    43.164] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    43.164] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    43.164] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    43.164] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    43.164] (==) RADEON(G0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(G0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    43.164] (==) RADEON(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    43.164] (==) RADEON(G0): RGB weight 888

[    43.164] (II) RADEON(G0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    43.164] (--) RADEON(G0): Chipset: "VERDE" (ChipID = 0x6820)

[    43.164] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    43.164] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    43.164] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    43.164] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.164]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.164]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    43.164] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    43.164] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    43.164] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    43.164] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"

[    43.164] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"

[    43.165] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so

[    43.186] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.186]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.186]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    43.186] (II) glamor: OpenGL accelerated X.org driver based.

[    43.602] (II) glamor: EGL version 1.4 (DRI2):

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    43.614] (II) RADEON(G0): mem size init: gart size :3fbcc000 vram size: s:80000000 visible:7fb15000

[    43.614] (==) RADEON(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    43.614] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    43.614] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    43.614] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    43.614] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    43.614] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    43.614] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: radeonsi

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: radeonsi

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): Front buffer size: 3072K

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): VRAM usage limit set to 1880053K

[    43.616] (II) RADEON(G0): SYNC extension fences enabled

[    43.617] (II) RADEON(G0): Present extension enabled

[    43.617] (==) RADEON(G0): DRI3 enabled

[    43.617] (==) RADEON(G0): Backing store enabled

[    43.617] (II) RADEON(G0): Direct rendering enabled

[    43.917] (II) RADEON(G0): Use GLAMOR acceleration.

[    43.917] (II) RADEON(G0): Acceleration enabled

[    43.917] (==) RADEON(G0): DPMS enabled

[    43.917] (==) RADEON(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[    43.917] (II) RADEON(G0): Set up textured video (glamor)

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(G0): [XvMC] Associated with GLAMOR Textured Video.

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(G0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 3072K

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 700430K

[    43.918] (==) RADEON(0): DRI3 disabled

[    43.918] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled

[    43.918] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[    43.918] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    43.918] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    43.918] (II)         Solid

[    43.918] (II)         Copy

[    43.919] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    43.919] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    43.919] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    43.919] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[    43.919] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[    43.919] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    43.919] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[    43.919] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[    43.919] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    43.919] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    43.919] (--) RandR disabled

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    43.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    43.928] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized r600

[    43.928] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    44.114] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    44.114] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.114] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    44.114] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    44.122] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    44.122]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.5

[    44.122]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    44.122]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    44.122] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    44.122] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    44.122] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    44.123] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    44.123] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    44.123] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.123] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    44.123] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    44.123] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.124] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[    44.124] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.124] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    44.124] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    44.124] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    44.124] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    44.124] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    44.124] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.124] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6/event6"

[    44.124] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    44.124] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.125] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event7)

[    44.125] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.125] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    44.125] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    44.125] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    44.125] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    44.125] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    44.125] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.125] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/device:1f/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7/event7"

[    44.125] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    44.125] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

```

----------

## Berto d Sera

```

[    44.126] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    44.126] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.126] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    44.126] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    44.126] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    44.126] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    44.126] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    44.126] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.126] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    44.126] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    44.126] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.127] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event10)

[    44.127] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.127] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.128] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event11)

[    44.128] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.128] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.128] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event12)

[    44.128] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.128] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.129] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA ATI HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event9)

[    44.129] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.129] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.130] (II) config/udev: Adding input device C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device (/dev/input/event2)

[    44.130] (**) C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.130] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device'

[    44.130] (**) C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: always reports core events

[    44.130] (**) evdev: C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    44.130] (--) evdev: C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: Vendor 0xd8c Product 0x13a

[    44.130] (--) evdev: C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: Found keys

[    44.130] (II) evdev: C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.130] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-1/8-1:1.3/0003:0D8C:013A.0001/input/input2/event2"

[    44.130] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "C-Media Electronics Inc.       USB PnP Sound Device" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    44.130] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.131] (II) config/udev: Adding input device 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[    44.131] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    44.131] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for '2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse'

[    44.131] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    44.131] (**) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    44.183] (--) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x1130 Product 0x1704

[    44.183] (--) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    44.183] (--) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    44.183] (--) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    44.183] (--) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    44.183] (II) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    44.183] (II) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    44.183] (**) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    44.183] (**) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    44.183] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.1/8-2.1:1.0/0003:1130:1704.0002/input/input3/event3"

[    44.183] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    44.183] (II) evdev: 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    44.183] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    44.183] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    44.183] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    44.183] (**) 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    44.183] (II) config/udev: Adding input device 2.4G Wireless Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    44.183] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.183] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    44.184] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.184] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard'

[    44.184] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: always reports core events

[    44.184] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    44.184] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Vendor 0x62a Product 0x4705

[    44.184] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found keys

[    44.184] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.184] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.3/8-2.3:1.0/0003:062A:4705.0003/input/input4/event4"

[    44.184] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    44.184] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.186] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    44.186] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    44.186] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    44.186] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard'

[    44.186] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: always reports core events

[    44.186] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Vendor 0x62a Product 0x4705

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found 9 mouse buttons

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found relative axes

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found x and y relative axes

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found absolute axes

[    44.186] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Forcing absolute x/y axes to exist.

[    44.186] (--) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Found keys

[    44.186] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

[    44.186] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    44.186] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: Adding scrollwheel support

[    44.186] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    44.186] (**) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    44.186] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb8/8-2/8-2.3/8-2.3:1.1/0003:062A:4705.0004/input/input5/event5"

[    44.186] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    44.186] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    44.186] (II) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: initialized for relative axes.

[    44.186] (WW) evdev: MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: ignoring absolute axes.

[    44.187] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    44.187] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    44.187] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    44.187] (**) MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    44.188] (II) config/udev: Adding input device MOSART Semi. Wireless Keyboard (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    44.188] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.188] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.188] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HD-Audio Generic Headphone (/dev/input/event13)

[    44.188] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.188] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.189] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event8)

[    44.189] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.189] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    44.189] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Xbox Gamepad (userspace driver) (/dev/input/event14)

[    44.189] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    44.189] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

/var/log/sddm.log

```

[23:43:11.232] (II) DAEMON: Initializing...

[23:43:11.243] (II) DAEMON: Starting...

[23:43:11.243] (II) DAEMON: Adding new display on vt 7 ...

[23:43:11.246] (II) DAEMON: Display server starting...

[23:43:11.247] (II) DAEMON: Running: /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{5d00567a-149a-411f-9068-1714dc08ea41} -background none -noreset -displayfd 18 vt7

[23:43:23.548] (II) DAEMON: Running display setup script  "/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

[23:43:23.552] (II) DAEMON: Display server started.

[23:43:23.552] (II) DAEMON: Socket server starting...

[23:43:23.552] (II) DAEMON: Socket server started.

[23:43:23.553] (II) DAEMON: Greeter starting...

[23:43:23.553] (II) DAEMON: Adding cookie to "/var/run/sddm/{5d00567a-149a-411f-9068-1714dc08ea41}"

[23:43:23.575] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Starting...

[23:43:23.575] (II) HELPER: [PAM] Authenticating...

[23:43:23.575] (II) HELPER: [PAM] returning.

[23:43:23.587] (II) DAEMON: Greeter session started successfully

[23:43:23.725] (II) DAEMON: Message received from greeter: Connect

```

----------

## Hu

Please use a pastebin instead of posting multiple self responses.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.

Why did you need to rebuild the old kernel?  Wasn't the old kernel still sitting in /boot alongside the newer one?

Please quantify the way in which the screen is blank.  Is it blank like the system is actively showing an all black image or blank in powersaving mode, as it would be if the monitor was powered on and the computer was powered off?

Is the problem reproducible on an untainted kernel?

How are you controlling the system to perform these updates?  Is it usable in console mode, but not graphics mode?  Are you performing all updates remotely via ssh?

----------

## Jaglover

In addition, when exactly you get the blank screen? When kernel loads? When login manager loads? When DE loads?

----------

## Ant P.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why did you need to rebuild the old kernel?  Wasn't the old kernel still sitting in /boot alongside the newer one?

 

Probably because evil old fglrx is installed. I'd bet that's the source of all the problems here.

----------

## Berto d Sera

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please use a pastebin instead of posting multiple self responses.  Some users run a canned search for threads with zero replies as a way of finding posts to answer.  When you replied to yourself, you removed your thread from that list, even though you were not replying to announce that the thread was solved.  Thus, they would no longer see your thread on the list of unanswered threads.
> 
> 

 

oops, sorry, I was unaware of this. Will do in the future.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Why did you need to rebuild the old kernel?  Wasn't the old kernel still sitting in /boot alongside the newer one?
> 
> 

 

It was, and I tried to use it immediately by rebooting, but no luck. So I thought maybe I'll just recompile it to recompile the @x11-module-rebuild set. Years ago I wrote a script that does everything as kernel upgrades happen every 3-4 months for all laptops in the house and I try to make it quick. This is the script, nothing special, but in case it may have relevance please have a look:

```

#!/bin/sh

if mount /boot;

then

  cd /usr/src/linux

  KCFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe" make -j4

  make modules_install

  make install

  genkernel --install  --no-zfs --mdadm initramfs

  grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

  cp .config /boot

  emerge @x11-module-rebuild

else

  echo "ERROR! Could not mount /boot"

  exit 1

fi

umount /boot

exit 0

```

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please quantify the way in which the screen is blank.  Is it blank like the system is actively showing an all black image or blank in powersaving mode, as it would be if the monitor was powered on and the computer was powered off?
> 
> 

 

It boots normally, it shows the usual rc messages and at some point it changes resolution, as expected. It wipes the screen and the normal command line login appears, then it goes blank again (I reckon this is X starting) but all you see from then on is a ‾ (U+203E overline) character placed top left. Never saw it before. Or maybe it was too quick for me to notice it, when the sddm login appeared.

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is the problem reproducible on an untainted kernel?
> 
> 

 

No idea. 

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How are you controlling the system to perform these updates?  Is it usable in console mode, but not graphics mode?  Are you performing all updates remotely via ssh?

 

In the current situation I can use it if I disable X. Usually I could use it, but I do not bother and login from my laptop via ssh. This is a gamebox for the kid and she has a micro-keyboard and large TV monitor, good for gaming but I'd rather use something more traditional.

----------

## Berto d Sera

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probably because evil old fglrx is installed. I'd bet that's the source of all the problems here.

 

I was expecting fglrx to appear only if I added it explicitly as a videocard (and I don't). How did it come in? And more importantly, how do I kick it out?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I assume https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU is a good starting point for you.

 *Quote:*   

>  AMDGPU
> 
> Resources
> 
> Home
> ...

 

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi r600"

 

Have you rebuild your World?

In my point of view you have alreeady adapted video_cards but did not rebuild the corresponding packages which utilize VIDEO_CARDS.

e.g.

```
emerge -av --update --keep-going --deep -N world
```

----------

## Berto d Sera

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> I assume https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AMDGPU is a good starting point for you.

 

Yeah, I spent quite a bit of time on that. But AMDGPU is a no-go zone when you need ARUBA and Verde. The only way to get the micro-code installed is sys-firmware/amdgpu-ucode with the "legacy"use flag set. Which is far from being an immediate step, as I always used sys-kernel/linux-firmware and I suspect that removing it would send me straight into firmware hell.

I considered copying over the firmware radeon deploys, but... x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu is a different driver. I have no certainty that that is it exactly the same microcode, and x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu describes the support for verde and Aruba as "experimental only". 

I will go there is there's no other road left, but I keep asking myself WHY this kernel worked fine before the upgrade and now it doesn't.

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi r600" 
> 
> Have you rebuild your World?
> ...

 

A number of 

```

emerge -NuDavt world 

```

done.

----------

## tberger2

confirmed this issue-

/etc/portage/make.conf:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi"

downgrade to 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 solved this.

KMS problem?

----------

## tberger2

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> In addition, when exactly you get the blank screen? When kernel loads? When login manager loads? When DE loads?

 

When starting the Xserver (manually).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Berto d Sera,

```
00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G] 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus XTX [Radeon HD 8890M / R9 M275X/M375X] (rev ff) 
```

You have two Video cards.  Do you have the console on one and Xorg on the other?

Boot up, start Xorg, if the screen goes blank, connect the display to the other video card.

There will be a BIOS option to disable the internal card.

Make friends with wgetpaste (emerge it at the console) and use it to share /var/log/Xorg.0.log

You reconfigured the kernel to change the modversions option

```
[   21.277485] fglrx: version magic '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '  
```

but did not rebuild the fglrx driver to match the kernel.

You appear to be using both the fglrx driver and the open source driver.  That's two drivers for the same hardware, which is usually a bad thing.

----------

## tberger2

@NeddySeagoon,

I do not have this fglrx stuff and I did a kenrel upgrade using 

```
make oldconfig
```

. So it should have to do with the new kernel, doesn't it? My laptop computer (intel/nvidia Optimus) works fine with 4.9.16-gentoo.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tberger2,

Did you do the two graphics output test?

Please post you /var/log/Xorg.0.log as I asked.

May as well post your kernel .config file too. 

You must use a pastebin site. Neither will fit into a post.

----------

## tberger2

Actually it's not reproducable and perhaps a matter of my account settings since logging in as root and starting X work(ed) well. I've just reinstalled 4.9.16-gentoo and had a blank screen starting X first time. No way to stop X and no unusual entries in the log file(s). I had to hard reset the machine. Meanwhile it's working but I had this behavior at two further machines with other accounts too.

I'll observe this thing. Thank you so far!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tberger2,

When Xorg fails to start, switch to the console if you can and capture both dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log so you can pastebin them when you regain control.

Logging in via ssh is also useful for diagnostics.

----------

## tberger2

Okay, next black screen and there is NO new Xorg.0.log. Not even a single line.

----------

## tberger2

```
dmesg | grep rad

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: quiet root_trim=yes radeon.dpm=0 root=/dev/sda2 

[    0.183117] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    0.183589] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    0.183590] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

[    0.183649] [drm] radeon: 2048M of VRAM memory ready

[    0.183650] [drm] radeon: 1024M of GTT memory ready.

[    0.184188] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

[    0.184666] [drm] enabling PCIE gen 2 link speeds, disable with radeon.pcie_gen2=0

[    0.196884] radeon 0000:01:00.0: WB enabled

[    0.196886] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffff880213786c00

[    0.196887] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffff880213786c0c

[    0.197090] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000072118 and cpu addr 0xffffc90002232118

[    0.197092] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: MSI limited to 32-bit

[    0.197120] radeon 0000:01:00.0: radeon: using MSI.

[    0.197135] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    1.265768] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.384421] radeon 0000:01:00.0: fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    1.390385] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.48.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0
```

looks absolutely right.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> switch to the console if you can

 

No way, system freezes.

Now working again. It's just a kind of gambling game...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tberger2,

```
[    0.183589] radeon 0000:01:00.0: VRAM: 2048M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000007FFFFFFF (2048M used)

[    0.183590] radeon 0000:01:00.0: GTT: 1024M 0x0000000080000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFF
```

0000:01:00.0 is your built in graphics card, the Radeon HD 8550G.  Why are you using that?

You also have a Radeon HD 8890M installed.

----------

## tberger2

No.

```
lspci  | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Barts XT [Radeon HD 6870]
```

onboard intel and AMD 6x display port in expansion slot.

Board is B85M-ITX

Anyway, I need my machines working, so downgrade kernel.

Thanx for your help!

----------

## tberger2

This error occurs on three different (radeon) machines (two onboard) using two different account settings and using radeon/radeonsi or radeon/amdgpu in /etc/portage/make.conf.

It's hard to believe that - apart of Berto - I'm the only one having this issue.

Sorry for not having the time to pursue it.

----------

## Berto d Sera

Hi!

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Berto d Sera,
> 
> You have two Video cards.  Do you have the console on one and Xorg on the other?
> 
> 

 

The miniport VGA never was connected, the box always used the HDMI output only. I currently connect to it via ssh from a laptop. I just put through an order for a VGA cable on Amazon so tomorrow I can see whether it's simply using the other screen. These lines in Xorg.0.log seemed to exclude that the miniport could be used.

```

[    43.624] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 connected

[    43.624] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 disconnected

[    43.624] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    43.624] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

```

Here is the full log as you asked, after recompiling with

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 

and disabling both radeonsi r600. fglrx seems to have gone away (still no screen output). 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/iakxLEoHMRChNdpfIAZr/

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You reconfigured the kernel to change the modversions option
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I *thought* I did not have fglrx in the first place. Was it brough it by r600 and/or radeonrsi? So it would appear to be, as it seems to be gone now, after removing them from the videocards.

----------

## asturm

No, the proprietary fglrx driver was part of the x11-drivers/ati-drivers package that is gone from portage, and should be gone from your system (make sure of that, both from world and xorg.conf). It has nothing to do with the open source drivers.

----------

## Berto d Sera

 *asturm wrote:*   

> No, the proprietary fglrx driver was part of the x11-drivers/ati-drivers package that is gone from portage, and should be gone from your system (make sure of that, both from world and xorg.conf). It has nothing to do with the open source drivers.

 

Such was my impression, and when I check with eix I do not see the package in my system. No mention of it in /var/lib/portage/world either.

I re-checked dmesg and I still have these in dmesg, though  :Sad: 

```

[   21.402043] fglrx: module_layout: kernel tainted.

[   21.402049] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   21.402083] fglrx: version magic '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '                                                                                                 

[   21.402097] fglrx: version magic '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload ' should be '4.4.39-gentoo SMP mod_unload modversions '   

```

Now that you mentioned Xorg.conf... I don't configure xorg on this box, but I found an /etc/X11/fglrx.conf which I am removing right away. We DID use fglrx in the past and the file timestamp would make sense, as it's January 2016. The fglrx module is nowhere in lsmod though, and it has not been ever since the problem started.

And indeed there is this

```

catlin ~ # ls -lah  /lib/modules/4.4.39-gentoo/video

total 18M

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4.0K Dec 27 15:58 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4.0K Mar 22 23:09 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18M Dec 27 15:57 fglrx.ko

```

which at this point I manually remove.

Reboot and dmesg seems now clean (screen still blank)

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Y89OxuZpG4ipFwxVFFI6/

----------

## Berto d Sera

Still waiting for a cable to test the second videocard. Disabling it seems impossible, there is no such option in the BIOS (this is the description of the box: http://www.gigabyte.com/Mini-PcBarebone/GB-BXA8G-8890-rev-10#ov there are 16Gb RAM onboard)

In the meantime I tried to upgrade to the lastest kernel. Still no joy 

```
Linux catlin 4.9.16-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Mar 25 14:07:46 GMT 2017 x86_64 AMD A8-5557M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The only odd message during kernel compilation was

```

firmware/Makefile:183: target 'firmware/radeon/verde_mc.bin.gen.S' given more than once in the same rule

firmware/Makefile:183: target 'firmware/radeon/verde_me.bin.gen.S' given more than once in the same rule

firmware/Makefile:183: target 'firmware/radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin.gen.S' given more than once in the same rule

firmware/Makefile:183: target 'firmware/radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin.gen.S' given more than once in the same rule

```

However, there is no error message in the logs once you boot, just the screen going blank when X starts

dmesg

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/zTyDtlzJKHU0znq2bblO/

Xorg.0.log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/e4RgCHeMyGOEKl3GtFvK/

sddm.log

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/b1LpYVcFX0RGA2EB4sJr/

/etc/portage/make.conf

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/i7p1VXFKWgI0l0fqXapo/

I don't see anything suspicious at this point. I am honestly rather confused.

Some added info...

```

catlin log # eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

32bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   gallium *

catlin log # eselect opencl list

Available OpenCL implementations:

  [1]   mesa *

catlin log # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

----------

## Berto d Sera

Finally the cable arrived, so I unplugged the HDMI card and plugged in the other card on the miniport. And... nothing. Two cards, two blank screens. I do get the startup console, but as soon as X starts the world goes pitch back. Well, at least I can rule out a HW failure.

There is however a thing in dmesg now:

```
[   18.922904] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none

[   18.922907] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:01.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   24.160445] random: crng init done

[   25.145028] [drm:atom_op_jump [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

[   25.145047] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing E4DE (len 2650, WS 0, PS 8) @ 0xEAE6

[   25.153452] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train [radeon]] *ERROR* clock recovery reached max voltage

[   25.153477] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train [radeon]] *ERROR* clock recovery failed
```

Could it be a conflict between the ARUBA and VERDE microcode? I am going to try and re-compile the kernel with ONE firmware only. Let's see what happens

----------

## Berto d Sera

As I just found out (ah, the irony) I had a rather messy string in my .config

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/verde_ce.bin radeon/verde_mc.bin radeon/verde_me.bin radeon/verde_pfpradeon/verde_ce.bin radeon/verde_mc.bin radeon/verde_me.bin radeon/verde_pfp.bin radeon/verde_rlc.bin radeon/verde_smc.bin radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin radeon/ARUBA_me.bin radeon/ARUBA_pfp.bin radeon/ARUBA_rlc.bin radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin"
```

Investigating as to how on earth this could even happen... and the thing is that if you edit the string from make menuconfig, and use the backspace to delete the contents of the settings, before inserting a new setting... only the part of the string that is actually on screen gets deleted. The rest stays is, and the only way to see it is to confirm the empty string, then re-edit it, and this is where you find out what was left over.

Re-compiling after clearing the mess. Fingers crossed.

----------

## Berto d Sera

Try as you might, using the miniport VGA leads to this:

```
[   25.841838] [drm:atom_op_jump [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

[   25.841859] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing E4DE (len 2650, WS 0, PS 8) @ 0xEAE6

[   25.850292] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train [radeon]] *ERROR* clock recovery reached max voltage

[   25.850318] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train [radeon]] *ERROR* clock recovery failed
```

And if I reboot with the HDMI port connected, there is no error message at all, but also nothing on screen (as soon as X starts).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Berto d Sera,

Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.

----------

